# sick severum, urgent help needed.



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

i have 4 severums in my 20gallon tank, i knw its too small for them so m planning to go for 55 gallon tank.

my problem:
for last 12 to 15 days or may b more, my severums have became tooooo lazy. they don't even come up to eat food.so i reduced there food by around 50% of what i used to. but still its uneaten. i reduced it further but still no change. i changed water twice ie. on 16th march (60%) , 22 march (30%).some of the guys on other forum told me to feed them blanched peas so i done that, it helped me a bit.
they are still behaving in the same way. they always seat at the botton of the tank.i don't have test kit to check my tank water and my parents are not allowing me to go to lfs to check the water sample coz my exams.
yesterday i feed them dried bloodworms, by crushing them by my hands and putting it directly in fron of there face so they can eat it.it helped me feed them but its not always possible for me to feed them in this style.
plzz help.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *shantanuparadka*,

Mate I can't help you with your severums I'm sorry. But I suggest you state your problem in the Illness, Health & Nutrition section. Make sure you read IF YOUR FISH IS SICK -- READ THIS BEFORE STARTING A TOPIC.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

How big are the severums?


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

First off, don't feed them at all!!! That's probably causing the problem. Until this is resolved, DON'T FEED. They are not lifeless because they havn't eaten. The water has poisened them. Change 80% of the water now. 25% every day. Make sure you siphon out all **** and old food. Your water is the problem. 99.999% sure of it. When they get better if they do, take them back to the store and trade them for a smaller species, or get at least a 75 gal tank for them. $ severums get too big for a 55.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

True, even one severum is to big for a 55g. I have one severum in my 75g. Initially I had her in a 29g quarantine by herself and she was miserable. She hid all the time and a few times bashed into the glass, top, or decor when she saw me. She was about 3-4 inches then. Now about 5 inches long and in the 75g she is a dream, like a big puppy dog. She was like that the day I put her in there. I think the tank was just way too small for her. Maybe this is the origin of your problem? I agree, water change water change water change, then move the fish into a bigger tank asap. If you have not gotten the 55g yet, don't. Get at least a 75g or 90g if not a 125g. I doubt you will be able to keep all four in a 4 ft tank. If a pair is what you are after, keep in mind that severums are very hard on each other. Bigger is better.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

i'll change the water but don't want 2 trade them. I love this species a lot. And the bigger tank is subject to my moms approval. I don't have that much of space in my home i can manage only 3 feet long tank (in hall).

Is it fine if i keep my tank in my bedroom? Because i heard room becomes smelly when that room is air conditioned? Is it true?? M ready to keep it in my bedroom and mom will also not mind (i guess)


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

one more thing i keep my AC on in summer season and in other seasons keep fan on full.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

*shantanuparadka* a 3 foot tank is unsuitable to keep a single adult severum in it.

Daily water changes are a good start for sick fish.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

ok. But its not possible 2 change my tank right now so give me some time. And right now my exams are getting closer so mom will not allow me 2 do anything for fish. She's not even allowing me 2 buy test kit. So give me some time.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

shantanuparadka said:


> ok. But its not possible 2 change my tank right now so give me some time. And right now my exams are getting closer so mom will not allow me 2 do anything for fish. She's not even allowing me 2 buy test kit. So give me some time.


Do what you have to do buddy.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Do the fish a favor and trade them in to the fish store. You can not keep them in those small tanks they just will not thrive.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

ok. I'll. Can u suggest some other cichlid species which can fit in my tank.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Dwarf cichlids. Either a pair of West African riverine cichlids or a pair of South American cichlids. Good ones to start with are one of the Laetacara species.


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

what's the water temperature?


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

don't knw about water temperature i don't have that kit. My problem is not allowing me to do any expense on fish. But the normal temperature here is around 35C (95F).


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

*shantanuparadka* it might help if tell us everything you can about your tank. What are it's dimensions, what type and brand of filter do you have on it, do you have a heater and thermometer in it, is there a light on the tank, what type of substrate is in the tank, and what tank scape do you have.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

He won't need a heater because like he said, it's india and the temperature is 95 degrees F.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

*LSBoost* seriously Mt Everest is in India, do you think he still will need a heater during winter. I don't use a heater between November and February, but still need one the rest of the year.

Now we do not know what part of India *shantanuparadka* lives in. It's quite possible he/she is in the far south and won't need a heater year round. But it's just as possible that he/she lives outside the tropical area of India, which is most of the sub continent.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't think anyone live on Mt Everest. Sorry I almost failed my geography class in high school. When I think of India I think of the desert.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Dude you need to go back to school and do geography again and stop watching Iniana Jones movies. There's very little desert in India


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

ya thats true very little deserts are in india. Just 2 clarify u all i stay in mumbai. In winter also it goes max till 17 degree C (60F) rarely it goes below that.
now about my tank its a diamond shape tank. Front side is 24". Perpendicular sides are 21" and the small sides (connecting perpendicular side and front sides) are 4". I am using BOYU Company's filter model no. SP 1000A. I have kept stones in the base.don't have any kind of test kit and thermometer.
What does tank scape mean?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Tank scape means what type of features do yo have in the tank that breaks it up a little. Do you have any plants, driftwood or larger rocks.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

nope i don't have such thing. Though m planning 2 buy it. I kept plants earlier but they uprooted it.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

they still behaving in the same what should i do. I'll trade as soon as they get normal. But m getting worried now. I haven't fed since last 2 days. Should i do it now?? 2 days ago i changed 80% water and today 60%.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

shantanuparadka said:


> Is it fine if i keep my tank in my bedroom? Because i heard room becomes smelly when that room is air conditioned? Is it true?? M ready to keep it in my bedroom and mom will also not mind (i guess)


I keep three tanks in my room. One 55, one 20, and one 10 gallon. There is no smell but it can be a little humid at times. Air conditioning will only help the situation since it will circulate the air. Good luck with your fish :thumb:


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks a lot. It might help me to go for a bigger tank than 55g


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

If you can get it why not. The 75 gallon tank is a 4foot tank like the 55gallon except it's wider so it doesn't take up anymore room but there's a lot more room for the fish. It just depend on how much money you're willing to spend. 6foot tank looks great  .


----------



## batho_777 (Feb 8, 2010)

shantanuparadka said:


> don't knw about water temperature i don't have that kit. My problem is not allowing me to do any expense on fish. But the normal temperature here is around 35C (95F).


35C!!!!!!! Thats the prob in my opinion........need to get down to 26-29C max.

You need to look after your fish and saying you want to keep large(ish) Cichlids in a small tank is not responsible. Get rid and start at a sensible level.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

35C is the outdoor temperature and not of the water. How should i keep it down to around 27, 28 C?? But without using any kit


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok ok lets not go up Mt. Everest..

What's the temperature in your tank Shanta? You need a thermometer, they're cheap.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

can i use thermometer which we use to check our body temperature???


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if that can go under water. Maybe if you just dip the tip of it in. Sure why not.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

i tried it but it is of no use coz it shows the temperature above 95F. Anyways i'll try to buy it.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

right now my concern is there food. i stopped feeding them as one of the guy suggest me that. should i start feeding them????(they still behaving in the same way)


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

*shantanuparadka* honestly I would return them to the store for store credit if at all possible, and do some research on keeping cichlids. Find out what cichlids suite your local water conditions, learn about cichlid chemistry, etc. Basically I would start reading the articles in the Library section here at C-F.

I can't remember if anyone asked, but was your tank cycled first before you added the severums to it?


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

i'll trade them once they get normal.

No. It wasn't cycled. I added them 9 to 10 months back. They behave normally for all the time except the last month.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

one more thing i'll trade them after my exam get over (ie after 20th april) my mom will not allowing me to do any thing other than house remedies.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

so tell me some remedies to do till 20th.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Let your mom take them back to the LFS. You're going to kill them, we're not getting any info from you other then that the tank is way too small for them.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

shantanuparadka said:


> i tried it but it is of no use coz it shows the temperature above 95F. Anyways i'll try to buy it.


You can use whatever thermometer you want. I use a meat probe. I find it more accurate and I'm able to keep it calibrated. Are you saying the thermometer you used shows the temp above 95F? I would say if your temp is anywhere above 85F, this could be the problem. Are you treating the water you add to your tank? I don't think anyone here is going to be able to diagnose the problem unless you provide some information about your water. If they aren't eating, there is no reason to worry about feeding them.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

ya. Thermometer shows temperature above 95f coz it is design 2 measure fever. Now i'll atleast give u some info about my tank i mean about its temperature.

Fish eat only if food is droped in front of them.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

i went to LFS thermometer was out of stock. So will let u knw the temperature in few days


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

one thing suddenly came in my mind that around 3 ago i started to feed them twice a day before that i used to feed them once a day. Can this be the reason for it


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

If you went to the LFS why didn't you give the fish to them? It doesn't matter what the temperature is. If it's 95 degrees can you afford a chiller for a 20gallon tank? The problem is the tank is too small for good water parameters. Your bio-load in that 20gallon is bigger than my 100gallon.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

i didn't return them coz i am planning for a 75g or 90g tank. Will decide in few days


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

A 90 gallon tank can't hold 4 severums. Let me decide for you, get a 6ft 125 gallons tomorrow.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

6 feet???? NO WAY.

I can go for 4feet max. Not more than that i'll trade 2 of them.

I finally purchased thermometer. Its reading Is 84f. Is it fine?? Or do i required to do something.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

shantanuparadka said:


> 6 feet???? NO WAY.
> 
> I can go for 4feet max. Not more than that i'll trade 2 of them.
> 
> I finally purchased thermometer. Its reading Is 84f. Is it fine?? Or do i required to do something.


You never have stated how big the severums currently are. If the are all juvis, under 3 inches you will be okay for a little while. Get a 75 or 90 asap. Put all 4 in the 4 foot tank and watch for anty two fish forming a bond. Keep the pair and return the others. You can build a great tank around this. When you get to this point, people on this frorum can help you with setup, aquascape, and compatable species.

Your temperature is a little high and might be at least part of your problem. You will want to keep it as close to 80 as possible. A 30 gallon tank is going to warm up very easily. Is there a room or place in your home that stays cooler? If not, get as many small plastic bottles with lids, as possible. 12 oz or 1 liter soda bottles would work. Fill the them with water and keep them in youir freezer. When it is hot in your house, you can use these to keep the water temp down. Meanwhile keep up with changing small portions of the water out each day and make sure you use a high quality water conditioner, which brings up another question: what is your water source? Next time you go to the fish store, have them test your water for everything. Hopefully your fish become active again. Goood luck. :thumb:


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks a lot.


----------



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

i can see several problems here , , your tank is way too small you want 75g minimum for 1 sev, temp is too high ( very important this part sevs dont do well in higher temps) , you really should have a thermometer in your tank at all times , and should also have test kits to monitor ammonia , nitrite and nitrate . the sudden lethargy is without doubt down to a combination of temperature being too high and water stats being poor . this will not improve unless the problems are sorted . you should re-home these poor fish now as they are dying a slow horrible death totally needlessly .


----------

